# pheromone removal



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Get the eve sealed up, and perhaps any bee b gone, that you would use in your supers to get bees out of them could be sprayed prior. Over time this will obviously dissipate, so get the eve sealed up


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

Im sorry I should have said "hanging" from eve or soffit.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Chlorine bleach destroys or at least changes many organic molecules. Perhaps a wash down with strong bleach solution will work.
Bill


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you, Ill try that every time I get a call this year. Dan


----------



## Hobo (Mar 4, 2014)

Kilz is very effective at sealing in smoke smell on wood after a fire. I would think it would also seal in the pheromone smell of bees. (You will want to use the oil-based version on the exterior, not the latex version.)


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

good idea. All the bees down here are aggressive so the home owners get really nervous. Thanks dan


----------



## jredburn (Feb 25, 2012)

A half cup of dish washing soap in a half gallon sprayer that is 3/4 full of water will kill the scent. It will also knock down the bees if you spray then with it.


----------

